# Just woke up with pain so bad in my foot/ankle I can't walk!!! HELP



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

After about 45 mins of sleep I just woke up with the worse pain I've ever felt with out explanation.

My ankle hurts and the top of my foot on the left side at my ankle hurt. The only visible difference between feet is that the veins are puffed up where it hurts and across my ankle.

I literally can't walk! I scooted across the house from bed to go to the bath room and to the living room. I can't crawl because it sends pain from my knee to my foot/ankle. It is bad! It hurts when I touch it too. my foot has a slight numbness to it too.

Yesterday and the day before Dh was complaining about his leg hurting but he said it didn't hurt more when he walked on it and it was doing better yesterday than the day before and it didn't hurt when he touched it... so I don't think we are feeling the same thing. (and is pain contagious in the first place?







)

Should I be worried? I've woke up with pain before but it usually goes away quickly and it has never left me unable to walk and only got worse.

I'm home alone with ds. Thankfully he is still asleep. But when he wakes up.. how am I supposed to take care of him? I have a midwife appointment today but I don't know how much a midwife could do about this. I'm thinking about calling dh and having him come home because I don't know what else to do. And going to see a doctor when they open. I can't wait until Monday, and I can't get myself to the car sliding on my butt with a toddler.

I feel like such a wimp over this, but it is bad!


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

I just called dh at work. He is going to come home and help me out. The pain just keeps getting worse. It hurts enough to make me want to cry.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you I need a hug.

My foot is now a different color than the other one


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't really know what that could be, but I would definitely go to the ER, unless you can get into the doctor first thing this morning, especially since you are pregnant. My first thought woudl be blood clot or DVT, which could be pretty serious and pregnant women are more prone to them.








s


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ameliabedelia* 
I don't really know what that could be, but I would definitely go to the ER, unless you can get into the doctor first thing this morning, especially since you are pregnant. My first thought woudl be blood clot or DVT, which could be pretty serious and pregnant women are more prone to them.








s

I was wondering about blood clots but does that come with acute pain? I thought that had a gradual onset of symptoms not all of a freaking sudden out of no where. But what does have symptoms just pop up like that with out warning?

I have another hour before the doctors office opens. Should I call my midwife first or the Ortho?


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't really know much about pain with blood clots, as I've never had one. I do know that with any leg pain in pregnancy they check for DVT.

Since you are pregnant, I woudl call the midwife first, especially because if there is treatment needed, I would think any decisions would need to be made in partnership with the midwife in view of the pregnancy.


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

And it will save me a co-pay! Dh said it looks swollen to him. But if it is it is not that much. Crap this sucks. I was going to go shopping this weekend for storage bins and start de-cluttering the house.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Blood clots can be very painful.

Is it possible you twisted your ankle yesterday?


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Eek, it does sound like a blood clot (Deep venous thrombosis. Mama, it's better to be on the safe side and go to the emergency room.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

ITA that you should go to the ER.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Please go to an urgent care or er facility and be checked out.


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Please go to the ER. Now.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

I really hope you went to the ER.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, I didn't read this as I didn't realize you were at home alone with children and pregnant. Pain, can't use the limb, and differing colours is not a small symptom!

Go to the hospital. Call you neighbours, friends, family to get them to look after your children.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Update?


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

I went to the midwife's office this morning. The NP couldn't see a difference







Dh kept tell her the differences. But they are sending me to the hospital for Doppler flow test. I got to be there in 30 mins. I'm able to walk on it a little but not with my foot straight down on the floor. The NP I seen today is not my fav but she was the only one available. She wanted to send me for an xray







: But the every so good looking Doc in that office told her to do the other thing.

I'll update when I get home from there. I went back to bed after I got home this morning. 45 mins of sleep was not working.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Good luck, mama.


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you .

I just got back and they say no clot! So it is still a mystery to why my foot is the way it is. So if come monday it is still numb, in pain, swollen, and a different color I'll be going to the foot doctor. I hate waiting over weekends for such things.

Watch my foot and ankle will be back to normal Monday and then act up again next Friday.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

what a relief... I've been thinking of you all day.


----------



## mothertoall (Dec 30, 2005)

just curious missanthrope....was it a clot? did it go away?
I woke up this morning with pain in my left foot...and i'm feeling a tad scared.
no swelling or discoloration though....
you can pm me if you want to tell me what yours might have ended up being.


----------

